# ice cream and sorbets



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i just bought an ice cream maker and i am eager to make some ice cream or sorbet. anyone have any cool ideas or favs. they like?

isnt hte base of ice cream usually a vinalla sauce? at least that is what i remember when i was in pastry class. can i substitute the cream for milk?

thanks


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Before I look into my files, let me tell you one of the easiest and most delicious desserts you can make in an ice cream machine:

*Almond Milk Ice*

1 liter almond milk (available in tetrapaks)
200 grams sugar, preferably superfine

Mix almond milk and sugar until sugar is dissolved. Place mixture in ice cream machine and process until frozen. Store in freezer. Let warm slightly before serving.

-----------------------------------

I make this at home and it never fails to make people fall on the floor. You could probably scale it up in proportion. Have fun with your machine!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

The base for ice cream is not Vanilla sauce per say.

More of an anglaise, but I think I understand what you meant.

My favorite ice cream is vanilla bean ...simple but perfect.

Issac, their are many ways to prepare ice cream, but stay "natural"no gums or gelitine.

I usally steep slit vanilla beans in half and half.

I let this infuse in the fridge over night, then I ribbon my eggs with the sugar, a pinch of salt and pour in the vanilla cream slowly.

Then I scrape the pulp of the vanilla into the mix and off it goes to my ice cream machine.
cc


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I'd like to recommend the Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream Book. They have several different bases - but I don't think a custard base which is a nice alternative. The recipes however are wonderful and it's a fun read too!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

there are great ice cream books out there, if i were you i'd pick some up and have fun.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

One delicious book is "Gelato! Italian Ice Cream, Sorbetti & Granite"

Author: Pamela Sheldon Johns
112 Pages | Illustrated | Published June 2000 | Ten Speed Press | ISBN 1580081975


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have a great choc. ice cream recipe. I will search for it as soon as I get a break from my hectic week. This recipe is even better with a shot or 2 of bourbon in it.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I do not have an ice-cream machine.

May I use these recipes to prepare it in those old-fashioned ice-cream boxes?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

~A~

Do you mean a iced, hand crank?

Yes you could, although you have to have stong biceps


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Athenaeus...I much, much prefer the old fashioned crank machines over the new freezer container thingys. I would much prefer the best of both worlds....a professional ice cream freezer.

Nancy


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i like the ice cream machine becasue it is convient for me. if i wanted the nostalgic feeling of making ice cream, i would do it the old fashioned way. 

for the first time, i used the machine today. i made an orange sorbet. it tasted good. mom liked it.. we will see if dad likes it!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

isaac, tired of that enrober yet? I think you said you worked at a rest.? If you start making ice cream regularly you might want to try a hot/cold method. Its basically a split method... quasi creme anglaise , cooler overnight. You can make quantity and keep it for use. make your cooked base as normal and when it goes to the bin add 1/2 cold mix. You will be surprised at the difference in texture.
I'm with Pete, Choco Jack Daniels.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Isaac,

With your style and heart, you will be a huge success:chef:


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

no, i haveny even GOT the enrobber yet. it is supposed to be here in 6 to 8 weeks. gives me some time to try to shop for some good chocolate



thanks cape chef!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ghhh Hmmmmm :blush:

I was having a really old fashioned system. When I say box, I mean box! You just have to stir the ice-crean with your spoon occasionally


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

We got a new yogurt machine at work last year and the guy said the mix had to be measured using the Brix scale not the Baume scale. I tried making some lavender honey ice cream in it and it didn't work. Stuff froze in the spout and we had to bail the thing out. I have two electric brine thingies I use and they work ok. I measured the brine once at 14 degrees F. What's the difference between the Brix and Baume. I don't use the Baume for ice cream, but for sorbets.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

For a great summer refresher, try an herbal tea sorbet. Beware of "smoky" flavored teas, they taste like bacon ice cream.

Try:

* Red Zinger
* Orange Zinger
* Cranberry Tea

Supplement with tiny bits of fruit if you like. Also good to the waistline.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never done much making ice creams (I fear I'd eat way too much) although I do own a machine... actually had a couple home models over the years. 

I'm a sorbet person. They also sold very well for me...I'm also fond of granites and frozen souffles (which didn't sell as easily unless it was for a party). I make my sorbets with-out a machine, using the cusinart after their frozen to change the texture. 

I do have the book Kimmy recomends, I agree with her pick. I've made a couple items from it. I also have several other books on ice creams, but I haven't done much with them, (shame on me, but one day I hope to).

I've found most of the recipes I use from different popular baking books/well known pastry chefs.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Are you talking about a Donvier Athenaeus? It's basiclly a frozen bowl, with a spoon, you turn it every few minutes until it freeze. Since it's so simple and it works, I'm sure a box and a sppon or scrapper would work just as well.  

Claudia Fleming has a great coconut sorbet in her book as well as a white pepper ice cream, corn ice cream etc... :lips:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Maybe I should ask those French students for the definition LOL

From the description Isa, yes, this must be it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Cape Chef:

Within this thread in an earlier post you mention that you ribbon the eggs with sugar. Why ribbon, why beat the egg/sugar mixture to that stage? Is a more pleasing texture of icecream achieved? Would this question also be answered in THE PROFESSIONAL PASTRY CHEF by Friberg that I'm contemplating purchasing?

Also, is an electric mixer recommended or not for achieving the ribbon stage?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kokopuffs,

This is a classic technique used in pastry work.

It increases the volume by allowing air into the mixture,it also ensures the sugar properly disolves in the egg.and as you said,the texture of the finished product will be more appelling.

When ever I make a sugar/egg based cake,sauce or dssert I always whip to the ribbon stage.

If your question about beating the eggs so long will hurt the product,no it won't (egg whites of course are different)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

AAAaaaahhhhh, I feel better, now, knowing the chemistry of it all.


----------



## dickie (Jan 26, 2003)

I am going to make a fig ice cream with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar this week. If it works well post the recipe. Dickie


----------

